# Lake Victor drawdown part 2



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Lake Victor, north Holmes County, FL

This a heck of a draw down designed to control weeds. In a year or two after it refills the fishing should be greatly improved.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

the stumps look like good bass cover, that's alot of water to draw down. fish should be concentrated in the water that's left though.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

FishWalton said:


> Lake Victor, north Holmes County, FL
> 
> This a heck of a draw down designed to control weeds. In a year or two after it refills the fishing should be greatly improved.


I wish they would do this to the lakes around me. It sure helps the fish population.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Did you see any little bomb craters telling you where the bream are bedding?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Realtor said:


> the stumps look like good bass cover, that's alot of water to draw down. fish should be concentrated in the water that's left though.


Yep, I bet those who can drag a small boat or kayak out there should do well right now.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> Did you see any little bomb craters telling you where the bream are bedding?


I did not make the video, but saw three in the edge of the water by the first dock shown which it the public doc.


----------



## 4thPFFaccount (Jul 2, 2019)

its been lower, they're still lowering it and should be slowing the flow by end of month...grass is horrible but were raking & burning as it dries out...in the photo you can see a tire that broke loose from the dam and see how bad the grass is… very thick & matted like spider webbing. Our place comes into view left side of screen at 3:34.... pay absolutely no attention to the rows of Christmas trees in front of our docks.... last time FWC closed fishing, they should again...


----------



## Bass hunter (2 mo ago)

FishWalton said:


> I did not make the video, but saw three in the edge of the water by the first dock shown which it the public doc.


Me and a friend made the video we got a lot of views on it


4thPFFaccount said:


> its been lower, they're still lowering it and should be slowing the flow by end of month...grass is horrible but were raking & burning as it dries out...in the photo you can see a tire that broke loose from the dam and see how bad the grass is… very thick & matted like spider webbing. Our place comes into view left side of screen at 3:34.... pay absolutely no attention to the rows of Christmas trees in front of our docks.... last time FWC closed fishing, they should again...
> 
> View attachment 1084917


Hello buddy


----------

